# Last nights report 4-19-08



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Hit the water around dark 30 and of course the wind was comming from the wrong direction so was forced to fish a different area,pulled in turned on the lights and bam first flounder so i'm thinking cool might be a good night after all.Start easing along then the wind switched again and the water murks up quick where i was so pack up and off to another area.Long story short i covered alot of ground and only got 2 fish.Finally gave up and put it on the trailer and went to a different area and didn't see anything there as well.Guess that means i get to go back soon and look again though.:letsdrink I will post a pic after i go clean them.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

That's enough for dinner! Don't feel bad...I let one of my friends use my boat last night and he got









He said he seen a lot of Rays and needle fish but no flatties. Oh well, there is always next time.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah it was really slow for the areas and ground we covered last night.I fished 2 different bays that i do pretty well in but that's fishing,could go back tonight and get a limit in ten minutes.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Still some good looking Flatties you have there! Wish I was going soon! Can't wait!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Flounder Assassin and Midnight Rider were out there also,they got 2 fish also.I'm sure one of them will post a report or pic this evening.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Still sounds like loads of fun! I bet tonight would be the night that you guys would rack up on them! That's how I feel sometimes, but just can't get out there! I would if I could!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought about it but i think i am gonna stay indoors tonight,my butt is draggin today after last night.I didn't walk in the door this morning til just after 5am and was back up at 8 so another long night would put me in the pure useless range.LOL Plus the forecast it contradicting itself some from one area to the next.I will probably sneak out tomorrow night.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Your not the only one with lead in your backside. A 300 mile round trip with no sleep will really begin to wear on you after a while. I did sleep from 11:00 til 4:00 so I'm doing a lot better!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I know all about the driving part,it is 60 miles each way for me to get to the water and i do it several times a week,or more.:banghead Your long trip and long hours paid off though.I need to go have me about half the night you guys had and i will be stoked.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Alot of the time I have found that if you just keep going when you think you have been far enough eventually you will find some fish, it may take all night but sometimes it is worth the trouble. Now I say this all with the proper weather/water conditons which everyone knows is hard to catch the way you need them. In my opinion its all a game of luck.


----------

